# Lap Dog



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm so jealous! I'm used to having large lap dogs because my boxers were always that way, but my 5 month old Spoo has no interest in sitting in my lap or even next to me on the couch 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Same here! Times two !! I LOVE IT! 
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Haha I love pictures of spoos being "lap dogs"! They're so funny. Can't let minis and toys have all the fun, right? 

"See, Daddy? I am a lap dog. Sure, only part of me actually fits in your lap, but that counts, right?"


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh! This is one of my favorites! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Both my girls need to be on my lap when I am sitting. Then they start growling when one can't get any closer to their Momma! Jealous, or what!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

schpeckie said:


> Both my girls need to be on my lap when I am sitting. Then they start growling when one can't get any closer to their Momma! Jealous, or what!
> Sylvia & the Girls!


Haha, typical poodles, gotta be right by their person at all times! I guess that's the advantage of having just one... I always talk about how awesome it is that Beau is exactly lap size, but if we ever get another poodle, I'm not sure where he or she would fit!



I'm a little embarrassed to post a pic of me in PJs + some serious bed hair, but it's a good size reference of how big he is, so... focus on the nicely groomed poodle...


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Roxy was a lap dog. Here we were at work in 1991 or 1992


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What great lap dogs they make. They are all beautiful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

remster said:


> I'm a little embarrassed to post a pic of me in PJs + some serious bed hair, but it's a good size reference of how big he is, so... focus on the nicely groomed poodle...


Ahhh, you look Fabulous! And poochie too!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Our Billy thinks he is a lap dog too!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, he is in THIS picture!!!! Ha. Cute.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

All 3 standards we have owned have all wanted to get on our laps! I don't think standards realise how big they are!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwwww...some super cute pictures there. 
I love a lap dog. Both of mine are but with a little different style. Matisse will be a lap dog if he's tired and is finished with all his chores and all his sports for the day. Well, he might lie on my lap, but not for an extended period. There might be just one more thing to do. :alberteinstein: At night, that's when he's much more quiet.

Maurice, on the other hand will be a lap dog any time, any place, any context, no matter what. But both follow me everywhere through the house.


----------

